# Clarisonic Real or Fake?



## Hopps (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I got my clarisonic mia 2 off of ebay. I received it today and I saw that there was a big difference between the real and fake ones. The problem is mine looks just like the real ones, the only thing that doesn't match is the lot number. It won't let me register it.

I have an image comparison between a real one I found online vs mine. 

Lettering on the back:

Real: 






Mine: 





Also it says there are gold pins inside the Clarisonic.

Mine: 





Anyways I think mine is a fake... A pretty good one too. Don't buy from ebay or Amazon!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought a really good fake that I thought was real off of Amazon. It stopped charging after 5 months and I went to the seller and saw the bad reviews that weren't there before. I got my money refunded the same day I submitted the complaint, and I sent it back the very next day.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought mine through Clarisonic in 2010 and it's still great.​ 


​ 

Sometimes investing in something decent isn't a bad thing because in the end, you always get what you pay for.​


----------

